# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام القضاء الإداري >  منح شهادة التخرج دون سند

## ياسمين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيممجلس الدولة
محكمة القضاء الإدارى بالمنصورة  - الدائرة الأولىمسودة الحكم الصادر بجلسة 21    /   5  /2007فى الدعوى رقم 8056   لسنة 25     قالمقامة من / 
ضـــد1- وزير التعليم العالى   2- رئيس جامعة المنصورة  
الوقائع
أقام المدعى هذه الدعوى بعريضة  أودعت قلم كتاب المحكمة بتاريخ  12   /  7  / 2003  طالبا الحكم  بقبول الدعوى شكلا وبوقف تنفيذ وإلغاء قرار جامعة المنصورة السلبى بالامتناع عن منحه شهادة التخرج بمسمى  بكالوريوس الآداب والتربية شعبة تعليم أساسى وما يترتب على ذاك من آثار وإلزام جهة الإدارة بالمصروفات  
وقال شرحا لدعواه أنه حصل على مؤهل  بكالوريوس الآداب والتربية من الجامعة المدعى عليها ومنحته هذه الجامعة شهادة تخرج بمسمى التعليم الابتدائى دون سند من أحكام قانون  التعليم رقم139 لسنة 1981 الذى حدد مراحل التعليم العام بأنه مرحلتين الأولى التعليم الأساسى والثانية مرحلة التعليم الثانوى ومن ثم يكون  شهادة المؤهل التى منحت له من الجهة الإدارية  متعارضة مع أحكام القانون سالف الذكر ، و  تظلم إلى الجهة الإدارية المدعى عليها دون جدوى وانتهى المدعى إلى طلب الحكم بالطلبات سالفة البيان
تدوول نظر الشق العاجل من الدعوى على النحو المبين بمحاضرالجلسات حيث قدم الحاضر عن المدعى حافظة مستندات وقدم الحاضر عن الجامعة  حافظة مستندات ومذكرة دفاع  
      وبجلسة 17 / 11 / 2003  قررت المحكمة إحالة الدعوى بشقيها إلى هيئة مفوضى الدولة لتقديم تقرير بالرأى القانونى فيها 
وجرى  تحضير الدعوى بهيئة مفوضى الدولة على النحو المبين بمحاضر الجلسات حيث قدم الحاضر عن المدعى حافظة مستندات ودفع الحاضر عن الدولة بعدم قبول الدعوى لرفعها على غير ذى صفة بالنسبة لوزير التعليم العالى
وقدمت هيئة مفوضى الدولة تقريرا بالرأى القانونى فى الدعوى ارتأت فيه الحكم فيه الحكم : بعدم قبول الدعوى لرفعها على غير ذى صفة  بالنسبة لوزير التعليم العالى  وإخراجه من الدعوى بلا مصروفات وبرفض الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى  لانتفاء مصلحة المدعى فيها بقبولها شكلا وفى الموضوع بإلغاء القرار المطعون فيه مع ما يترتب على ذلك من أثار وإلزام الجامعة المصروفات 
ونظرت المحكمة الدعوى على النحو المبين بمحاضر الجلسات حيث قدم الحاضر عن الدولة مذكرة دفاع 
وبجلسة 22 /   1 /  2007 قررت المحكمة إصدار الحكم فى الدعوى بجلسة اليوم وفيها صدر وأودعت مسودته  المشتملة على أسبابه عند النطق به . 
المحكمةبعد الإطلاع على الأوراق وسماع الإيضاحات  والمداولةمن حيث إن المدعى يطلب الحكمبقبول الدعوى شكلا وبوقف تنفيذ وإلغاء قرار جامعة المنصورة السلبى بالامتناع عن منحه شهادة التخرج بمسمى ليسانس الآداب والتربية شعبة تعليم أساسى وما يترتب على ذاك من آثار وإلزام جهة الإدارة بالمصروفات  
ومن حيث إنه عن الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى لرفعها على غير ذى صفة بالنسبة للمدعى عليه الأول لرفعها على غير ذى صفة فإن المادة 26 من قانون تنظيم الجامعات  الصادر بالقانون رقم 49 لسنة 1972 تنص على أن " يتولى رئيس الجامعة إدارة شئون الجامعة العلمية والإدارية والمالية وهو الذي يمثلها أمام الهيئات الأخرى المقرر قانونا أن رئيس جامعة المنصورة هو الذى يمثلها قانونا أمام القضاء والغير "  فالمقرر بالمادة 26 ومن ثم يكون اختصام المدعى عليه الأول رفعا لها على غير ذى صفة ومن ثم يكون الدفع قائم على ما يبرره متعين الاستجابة له والحكم بعدم قبول الدعوى لرفعها على غير ذى صفة بالنسبة 
ومن حيث إنه عن الدفع بعدم قبول الدعوى لانتفاء مصلحة المدعى استنادا لتعديل اللائحة الداخلية لكليتى التربية  بالمنصورة ودمياط بما يجيز له الحصول على شهادة تخرج بمسمى ليسانس الآداب  والتربية شعبة التعليم الأساسى ( حلقة ابتدائية )  وذلك أن المدعى يستهدف الحصول على شهادة المؤهل بمسمى التعليم الأساسى مما يعنى شمولها لكل من التعليم الابتدائى والإعدادى  مما يجعل له مصلحة فى فى الدعوى 
ومن حيث إن الدعوى قد استوفت أوضاعها الشكلية ومن ثم  فإنها تكون مقبولة شكلا.
ومن حيث أن الفصل فى الموضوع يغنى بحسب الأصل عن الفصل فى الشق العاجل 
            وحيث أنه  عن الموضوع فإن المادة ( 4 ) من قانون التعليم رقم 139 لسنة 1981 تنص على أنه " تكون مدة الدراسة فى التعليم قبل الجامعى على النحو الأتى :- 
9 سنوات للتعليم الأساسى الإلزامى اعتبارا من العام الدراسى 1988 – 1989 ويتكون من حلقتين ( الحلقة الابتدائية ) ومدتها ست سنوات ( والحلقة الإعدادية ) ومدتها ثلاث سنوات .
   وتنص المادة 18 من ذات القانون على أنه " يعقد امتحان من دورين على مستوى المحافظة فى نهاية مرحلة التعليم الأساسى الإلزامى ....... "
وتنص المادة 187 من اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون رقم 49 لسنة 1972 بشأن تنظيم الجامعات المستبدلة بقرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 278 لسنة 1981 والقرار رقم 321 لسنة 1987 المنشور بالجريدة الرسمية بالعدد رقم 36 فى 2/9/1987 على أنه " تمنح مجالس الكليات بناء على طلب مجلس  كلية التربية التابعة لها الدرجات العلمية والدبلومات الأتية :
1-     درجة الليسانس فى الآداب والتربية فى إحدى شعب التخصص المبينة فى اللائحة الداخلية
2-     درجة البكالوريوس فى العلوم والتربية فى إحدى شعب التخصص المبينة فى اللائحة الداخلية
3-     .............   4 -.............
5- كما تمنح شهادة فى التربية ( تعليم أساسى ) للطلاب الذين يتمون بنجاح برامج التأهيل العلمى و التربوى لمعلمى الحلقة الابتدائية من مراحل التعليم الأساسى الحاصلين على دبلوم المعلمين والمعلمات . 
 ومفاد تلك النصوص سالفة البيان أن المشرع قسم مراحل التعليم قبل الجامعى إلى مرحلتين هما مرحلة التعليم الأساسى الإلزامى والتعليم الثانوى وأناطت المادة 187 من اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون تنظيم الجامعات سالفة البيان بمجالس الجامعات منح الدرجات العلمية لخريجى كليات التربية فى شعب التخصص المحددة  فى اللوائح الداخلية لهذه الكليات بيد أن ذلك يتقيد بتحديد شعب التخصص المختلفة بما يتفق  مع الشعب الواردة بقانون التعليم رقم 139 لسنة 1981 والتقسيمات الواردة به لمراحل التعليم وهو ما أوردته المادة 187 من للائحة التنفيذية لقانون تنظيم الجامعات فى شأن مسمى الدرجة العلمية التى تمنح للطلبة الحاصلين على دبلوم المعلمين والمعلمات الذين يتمون بنجاح برامج التأهيل العلمى و التربوى لمعلمى الحلقة الابتدائية من مراحل التعليم الأساسى فقد أوجبت صراحة منحهم شهادة فى التربية تعليم أساسى وليس تعليم إبتدائى وذلك أمر منطقى ويتفق مع الأحكام المنصوص عليها فى قانون التعليم رقم 139 لسنة 1981 وهذا الأمر واجب الإعمال أيضا فى شأن الطوائف الأخرى التى ورد النص عليها فى المادة 187 سالفة البيان ومن شأن ذلك أن يحقق  التناسق والاتساق مع الأحكام الواردة فى قانون التعليم 
ومن حيث أنه بالبناء على ما تقدم يكون القرار الإدارى السلبى للجامعة المدعى عليها بالامتناع عن منح المدعى شهادة التخرج من كلية التربية بمسمى ليسانس الآداب والتربية – شعبة التعليم الأساسى مخالفا لأحكام القانون وجديرا بالإلغاء مع ما يترتب على ذلك من أثار
ومن حيث أن من يخسر الدعوى يلزم بمصروفاتها عملا بحكم المادة 184 من قانون المرافعات
فلهذه الأسبابحكمت المحكمة : بقبول الدعوى شكلا وفى الموضوع بإلغاء القرار المطعون فيه مع ما يترتب على ذلك من أثار و ألزمت جهة الإدارة بالمصروفات

----------


## ءkhallaf

*شكراً على هذا الموضوع الرائع وكان لي سؤال إذا كانت ظروفي نفس ظروف المدعي فكيف يمكنني الاستفادة من هذا الحكم ليتم السماح لي لتدريس الرياضيات للمرحلة الإعدادية. علماً بأني خريج كلية التربية بالسويس (جامعة قناة السويس) وحصلت على بكالوريوس العلوم والتربية شعبة التعليم الابتدائي (رياضيات) عام 2000 أرجو الرد على البريد الإلكتروني* hamza_ar2009@yahoo.com *وشكراً جزيلاً.*

----------


## Dina amer

شكرااااااااااااااااااا

----------

